# spouse settlement visa for uk



## cordell (Mar 10, 2013)

Hi All.
Can any one please help.
I am british and live in china and married for 2 yrs to a chinese lady, we wish to move back to the uk and having problems understanding the immigration rules in regards spouse settlement visa application, more importantly the financial requirements.
I have worked in china for 5 yrs with the same uk company, last sept ( 2012) the company closed and i was made redundant, i have tried to find job but no luck, so have now decided to move back to the uk.
My salary has been 500,000rmb ( 50K uk ) pa, i was paid redundancey money in sept of around 400,000 rmb (40K uk ).
1- We will apply for visa for my wife next month April, as i have not been employed since sept 2012, i understand from the requirement that i will be in band (B) as not employed when applying and that my gross salary for the 12mths prior to application will count, what i would like to know is that would they also take into consideration my redundancey paid in sept also ?.

2- I have savings in China of around 200,000K rmb and for a period of more than 6mths as req.

3- I have a job offer in uk of 30k (uk) pa and with a start date in july which would meet the 3 mths of my arrival in the UK.

Based on the information above would you say that i would pass the financial requirements that the visa application requires, please can anyone help, as the finacial document is not very clear.

Many thanks in advance, and lok forward to your comments.


----------



## Jw02 (Mar 17, 2013)

I would say you adequately cover the requirements not only in terms if finance but also to be able to support your wife. I think there is also a point at which the first £16,000 is discounted from savings and then the remainder divided by 5.5 to show a yearly amount, which is 'topped up' with salary. ( you didn't mention any kids, which would change requirements). I agree the information can be unclear on the UKBA sites. Hope this information is also correct but my gut instinct says you are fine with what you have. Good luck!


----------

